# Feral Pig Numbers Increasing in Wisconsin



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

So feral pigs are now found in at least 29 counties in WI. If that is true, then there may be a migration to MI potential. Keep an eye on this.

Feral Pig Numbers Increasing in Wisconsin

http://www.wisconsinagconnection.com/story-state.cfm?Id=1252&yr=2005

With the population of feral pigs increasing across Wisconsin, state wildlife officials are urging the public to report sightings of the animals and are asking hunters to help eliminate them from the landscape by shooting them if they encounter them in the field while pursuing other game. 
Feral pigs are also known as wild pigs, wild hogs, wild boars, European wild boars, Russian wild boars, or razorbacks. They are found in as many as 23 states. In some states they are descendents of European swine released by Spanish and European explorers. In others, they are descendents of escaped or released domestic swine or even hybrids of European and domestic swine. 

Feral pigs have been documented in Wisconsin since at least 2000, but they have appeared in many additional areas in the past couple of years and have now been found in at least 29 counties. Biologists say the feral pigs showing up in the state are likely the result of unintentional escapes from domestic swine facilities, releases from game farms, or illegal stocking. 

Rooting by feral pigs has resulted in damage to agricultural and forest lands and because they spend much of their time wallowing near water, they can cause serious soil erosion and water pollution. They also can have a negative impact on native wildlife species, such as white-tailed deer and black bear.


----------



## PWood (Aug 6, 2004)

Don't worry. The cougars will eat them all. :lol:


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Hunters keep number of wild pigs in check

BRULE  Bear and deer hunters along the Lake Superior shore found unusual visitors at their bait piles last fall. 

"We reliably know of about 85 feral pigs that have been killed in this area since August of 2005," said Greg Kessler, Department of Natural Resources wildlife biologist for Douglas and Bayfield counties. 

"We have heard that as many as 20 or 30 more might have been taken out."

http://www.greenbaypressgazette.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20060312/GPG0204/603120713/1233


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Come on Reef!!! 

The Grbay link doesn't work. Didn't in the email you sent me either. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

What is Michigan law on hunting them or does it fall under the old we don't know what to do with them so shoot them and eat them untill we can come up with a fee for it theory?


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

What? It just worked fine for me when I checked again?


----------



## bucknduck (Nov 7, 2003)

Worked fine for me, check you internet explorer option settings, or internet security settings.


----------



## SR-Mechead (Jan 25, 2004)

I think they are in the Baldwin area already. We have seen them while bird hunting, and by my tree stand it looks like someone took a rotor tiller out there. We have seen them 20 lbs and a couple about 40 lbs ,and it was reported that 2 larger ones have been seen.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Feral hog bill awaits governor's signature 

A bill that bans wild hog hunting for profit awaits the governor's signature. The measure passed both the House and Senate earlier this month, Kansas Livestock Commissioner George Teagarden said. It strengthens current law against importation and possession of feral swine.

Once the measure becomes law, those caught hunting or releasing feral swine into the wild could be fined a maximum of $2,500 per violation. 

The USDA estimates there are more than 4 million wild hogs across the nation, with the largest populations in California, Florida, Hawaii and Texas.

http://www.hutchnews.com/news/regional/stories/hog040406.html


----------



## Rusher (Jan 6, 2006)

At first I was concerned with the Mexicans but now I have to worry about our own states boarder being taken over by pigs. Where is that security force when you need them:yikes:


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Declare open season, and eradicate wild boars in Michigan

http://www.mlive.com/news/bctimes/index.ssf?/base/news-1/1160493345232170.xml&coll=4

Tuesday, October 10, 2006

Herds - ''sounders'' - of 400-pound brutes are tearing up the landscape, yet state officials still aren't sure what to do about invasive wild boars. 

We are. 

Kill them. Kill them all.

But Michigan Department of Natural Resources officials warn that, because the feral pigs are escaped from game ranches, or are the spawn of such beasts, hunters must get permission from nearby ranchers to shoot them. 

A state task force hopes to have guidelines in place by the start of the Nov. 15 firearms deer season to tell hunters whether they can kill these huge piggies if they see them. 

There should be no question. 

With sightings, and some killings, of wild boars in 13 Michigan counties, these imports have clearly established themselves in the wild here. 

Like the zebra mussels have done to the Great Lakes, these porkers threaten to change the ecology of our land. 

They must be eradicated here. Right now. 

Small game hunters are afield with their shotguns (keep some big-game buckshot handy), bow hunters are in their stands and rifle season is just five weeks away.

No other state, apparently, has managed to cleanse itself of boars once they have become established. 

We can do it. 

Michigan hunters - more than a million in all - are second to none.

And, face it, we've done it before, unintentionally or not. Market hunters blasted the clouds of West Michigan passenger pigeons into extinction. Wolves and coyotes were driven from our shores, until we realized we can live with our native predators. 

Nonnative boars, we can do without. 

Declare open season on these invasive wild pigs. 

Kill them all. 

Heck, cook 'em up. 

They'll make mighty fine eatin'. 

While they last.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Officials: Wild pigs fair game to shoot

http://www.mlive.com/news/jacitpat/index.ssf?/base/news-19/1162724714301460.xml&coll=3

11/05/06 By Steven Hepker [email protected] -- 768-4923

Citing a growing nuisance state-wide, agriculture and wildlife officials are asking hunters to kill wild pigs and report to the state. 

European and Russian boars have escaped from breeding farms and shooting preserves in the last decade and are breeding in the wild, with herds reported in the Pulaski and Hudson areas. 

"Because of the damage they do, the owners are liable, but no one is claiming them," said Al Rodriquez, regulations manager for the Animal Industry Division in Lansing.

Normally, law enforcement is required to capture roaming animals such as cattle, horses and hogs and seek the owners. 

"When we contact the most probable owners of wild boars, most have told us they have all their animals," Rodriquez said. 

Jackson County Prosecutor Hank Zavislak talked to Rodriquez and agreed hunters and others who shoot wild boars will not be prosecuted. The fact that Jackson County has a population of wild pigs was news to Zavislak, he said. 

Few people actually have seen the boars, although there are scattered reports of hunters and motorists killing them in recent years. Only a handful of hunters have reported boar killings to authorities, Rodriquez said. 

Feral hogs, also called tuskers, are aggressive and wary, traveling in small herds that woof, snort and dash away with the whiff or sight of humans. They root through the top soil and eat roots, vegetation, insects, bird eggs, carrion, grain and mushrooms. 

Adults can weigh 200 to 700 pounds and are generally black or brown. 

They have caused considerable damage in more southern areas, such as Great Smoky Mountains National Park. But wild boars do well in hot, cold and moderate climates, biologists say in various state studies. 

While there is no legal season on wild hogs in Michigan, 

Rodriquez said shooting them requires a valid deer-hunting 

license. 

The Department of Agriculture is concerned about hogs spreading diseases, while the Department of Natural Resources considers boars an invasive species that can impact native plants and animals. 

Anyone who kills a wild boar is asked to call Rodriquez at 517-204-3618 or 800-292-3939, and ask for Animal Industry. During the deer season, hogs can be taken to deer check stations for tuberculosis testing. 

Hunters are reminded against trespassing on private property or shooting from roadways. 

Hunters can get a free testing kit in advance of killing a pig by calling Rodriquez.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

For Immediate Release
November 8, 2006 

Contact:
Bridget Patrick, MDA, 517-373-1104
Ann Wilson, DNR, 517-335-3014 

State to hunters: Help eliminate feral swine
Wild swine pose threat to domestic livestock, environment and individuals 

Lansing - Officials from the Michigan Departments of Agriculture (MDA) and Natural Resources (DNR) today encouraged hunters with a valid hunting license of any type to shoot feral swine (free-ranging wild pigs) in 23 Michigan counties. 

In states where feral swine have become established, they have caused crop damage, pose a serious threat to the health and welfare of the domestic swine, endanger humans, impact wildlife populations, and impact the environment by disrupting the ecosystem. 

Because state law protects livestock that may be running at large, special precautions are necessary to guard the rights of farmers. The following locations have had at least one feral pig reported: Arenac, Bay, Baraga, Clinton, Cheboygan, Gladwin, Gratiot, Hillsdale, Isabella, Jackson, Lapeer, Lenawee, Marquette, Mason, Mecosta, Midland, Montcalm, Montmorency, Newaygo, Oceana, Ogemaw, Roscommon, and Saginaw counties. County prosecutors are aware that shooting feral swine in these counties is permitted and any potential owners of the feral swine have been contacted and do not claim ownership. 

"We will take aggressive enforcement action to protect the health of legally imported swine used in hunting preserves and eliminate feral swine from the wild in Michigan," said State Veterinarian Steven Halstead. "Our goal is to safeguard the livestock industry as well as the environment from these unwelcome invaders." 

"Hunters, as always, have to be certain of their targets before shooting," said Alan Marble, Bureau Chief of the DNR Law Enforcement Division. "Feral Swine are unfamiliar targets to most Michigan hunters, and sportspersons need to make sure they are shooting at hogs and not black bear, dogs, or any other animal."

Because feral swine have the potential to carry diseases which may impact the states domestic swine industry, MDA and DNR have set up a program to test these animals. DNR biologists at field check stations, in counties where feral swine have been sighted, will help hunters gather tissue samples to be submitted to the state diagnostic laboratory for free disease testing. 

While there is no indication that these animals are carrying pseudorabies or any other disease, precautionary testing will be conducted. Feral swine may also transmit diseases such as brucellosis, bovine tuberculosis (TB) and trichinosis to people and other livestock. 

A person field-dressing swine, especially in the Northeastern Lower Michigan TB area, should wear gloves. If the lungs, ribcage or internal organs from wild pigs look abnormal (multiple tan or yellow lumps), the meat should not be eaten. The carcass should, however, be removed from the environment and brought to a DNR field office to prevent disease transmission to other animals.

It is highly unlikely a person will contract bovine TB, brucellosis or trichinosis by eating thoroughly cooked meat of feral swine. These pathogens and parasites are very rarely found, as a precaution however, all meats, including that of feral swine, should be thoroughly cooked to an internal temperature of 170.6 degrees F. 

State law prohibits the release of any species having the potential to spread serious diseases or parasites, to cause serious physical harm, or to otherwise endanger native wildlife, human life, livestock, domestic animals, or property. Intentional release of swine in Michigan is a felony and may be punishable by not less than $1,000. 

The law also requires domestically raised swine (including Russian and Eurasian Boars), have a physical examination by an accredited veterinarian to determine the health status before and after importation into Michigan. Proper housing, husbandry, and confinement of the animal must also be determined at the time of importation. Therefore, swine not raised in captivity may not be imported and released anywhere in Michigan. 

To help eliminate these pests, the DNR encourages hunters to take any legal opportunity to shoot feral swine. They can be unpredictable when and where they show up. Hunters may not easily get a second chance. (Tip) When shooting a pig, aim for the shoulder or slightly ahead of the shoulder. The vital area of a pig is more forward than a deer. 

If you see or shoot any feral swine please contact: the DNR at (517) 336-5030 or email [email protected]; MDA at 800-292-3939 (press "4" for the Animal Industry Division); or USDA Wildlife Services at (517) 336-1928. 

For more information on Zoonotic diseases and feral swine, go to: www.michigan.gov/emergingdiseases


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

Reef is there a link to a list of counties that have been spotting them? I had some of this boar meat at a graduation party this summer, man it was some good eats.


----------



## rwhuyck (Oct 20, 2002)

we've been seeing one on my parents farm in southern gratiot county for the last week or so. No ones been able to shoot it.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Feral pigs are fair game
Hunters have state's OK to kill beasts that damage crops and can spread diseases.

11/09/06 Tom Greenwood / The Detroit News (313) 222-2023 [email protected]

Doves may be off the firing line after Tuesday's election, but it's open season on wild pigs.

The Michigan Department of Agriculture and the Michigan Department of Natural Resources have given permission to licensed hunters to fire at will at feral pigs in 23 Michigan counties where the swine have been spotted.

While the pigs aren't a serious threat in Michigan, they have caused huge damage to crops, wildlife and the ecosystem in a number of states, especially Florida and Texas. In California, droppings from the wild pigs are thought to be a possible cause of the outbreak of E. coli bacteria on spinach that killed several people and sickened hundreds.

Because reports of the pigs have been sporadic, the DNR doesn't have information on the number of pigs on the loose.

"The idea is to cut the pigs off at the pass before they become a big problem," said Bridget Patrick, zoonotic disease communications coordinator for the state Department of Agriculture.

"In some counties we've only had one sighting, but the worry is that these pigs will reproduce and we'll end up with herds of wild pigs."

The pigs can be shot by any hunter who possesses any valid Michigan hunting license, including one for birds.

In Pinconning, farmer Bill Schmidt said he's keeping an eye out for the animals. "I personally haven't seen any yet, but I know they're around here," he said.


----------

